# Seat identification



## mwazowski (Dec 5, 2015)

Hey newbie here, I bought a 66 tempest recently and it came with some bucket seats. I'm going to try and sell them but not sure what they're from. The guy I bought it from said out of trans am. It also came with floor shift console that I don't think is right. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The seats, console, and shifter are out of an '80 TransAm.
Color is oyster, the seats are deluxes with the hard plastic rear shells.


----------



## mwazowski (Dec 5, 2015)

Wow great info, thanks pinion head. Any idea on pricing for it all. Also have shifter cable.


----------

